# paddypower.com - email - your card has expired



## ajapale (11 Mar 2006)

I recieved an email to day with this title "your card has expired". I promptly deleted it as I do all such unsolicited emails.

Has anyone else got similar emails. Is it genuine? Ill ring them and post anything I learn here.

    [FONT=Arial, Helvetica][/FONT]





> Dear Name, (username: ***** )
> 
> The biggest racing festival of the  year is just around the corner and our records show that your *card  details have expired*. To ensure you don't miss out on any of the  Cheltenham action, our dedicated customer service team are here to help you.  etc etc





aj


----------



## ClubMan (11 Mar 2006)

I got it too and am not sure about it being genuine since I don't have a card that expires around now. I just ignored it anyway since the account that I opened years ago is unused.


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Mar 2006)

It may be that your card (the card you signed up with) expired some time ago and they have only discovered this while gearing up for Cheltenham (the biggest week for Paddy Power as far as racing is concerned).


----------



## brian.mobile (11 Mar 2006)

Got one from Barclays Bank the other day. Never knew I was with them.

BM


----------



## soy (11 Mar 2006)

yep got this and my card had in fact recently expired. I would agree that it is probably genuine - it directs you to the real paddypower phone #


----------



## ajapale (12 Mar 2006)

The pp.com email was a genuine if poorly drafted communication. I rang the customer service office last night

Firstly it related to the _credit_ card I originally signed up with a few years ago. It was not clear from the communication what kind of card they were referring to (a racing card, a birthday card, a playing card some kind of record card).

Secondly, it referred to the _expiry date_ on the credit card and not the cc acount itself which is in order.

Finally the guy pointed out that if the balance happened to be zero that I may not be able to place bets next week at cheltenham. My account has had a healthy (increasing) balance over the last few years so its not an issue for me. In order for pp.com to update the details on my account with the current cc expiry details they would have to issue a cheque for the balance and then for me to put a new balance on the account.

I think maybe pp.com need to review their back office procedures.

aj

brian.mobile

The Barclays one is a scam.


----------



## gordongekko (21 Apr 2006)

i have always found pp customer service to be poor so nothing would suprise me with them


----------



## Merrion (24 Apr 2006)

I got this email from Paddy Power as well and it was valid - the cc I had used when I set up my account had expired.


----------



## bskinti (5 May 2006)

Same here,got message around cheltenham rang and updated everything grand with account but cant win anything,


----------

